# Any crap golfers around



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

As in averaging 100 to 110 a round?

TT Golf Society anyone?

Dave


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Sorry but we are all pros here...you will have to check on the BMW forum!! ;D


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

NEVER - and I'm not that bad 

Dave


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> As in averaging 100 to 110 a round?
> 
> TT Golf Society anyone?
> 
> Dave


I only loose about 30 balls on one round.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> As in averaging 100 to 110 a round?
> 
> TT Golf Society anyone?
> 
> Dave


Great idea for a TT golf society or a golf day.

Mayur


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yup - I nominate Machrihanish


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Sorry but we are all pros here...


Speak for yourself Vlastan. I've never sold my arse for cash.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> As in averaging 100 to 110 a round?
> 
> TT Golf Society anyone?
> 
> Dave


Wish I was that good


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Golf Day seems like a great idea, I bet we could get some sponsorship from a dealer near to where we play to get there name and picture in the local press. Local golf course with a car park full of TT's is bound to make the local rag or business times....

I play golf with the chairman of my local dealership and I'm sure we could arrange something in Nothamptonshire....

Wot do u rekon chaps??

Jason


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

> Wish I was that good


That was last year when I was playing every other week. Picked up the clubs last week and :-[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]

If we did have a golf day - would the TTR drivers come? Or do they need a support vehicle for the clubs 

Dave


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I would be up for that...

I am playing the Old Course at St Andrews next week ;D


----------



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

not very good but up for a round, northamptonshire is good. Do you have to take your woods out to get bag in boot of TTC


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

> Do you have to take your woods out to get bag in boot of TTC


Why do you need to ask? ??? Not tried it yet? 

Yes you do.

Dumfries and Galloways then up the coast to Ayr is a great golf tour with spectacular scenery.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Actually, I am very good at MINI golf!!

I have never played the real thing in my life!! ;D


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

> If we did have a golf day - would the TTR drivers come? Or do they need a support vehicle for the clubs Â
> 
> Dave


I'll have you know I can easily get my clubs and bag in the boot, in fact I reckon I could get another set in


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Just rembered, when I was buying a trolley for the bag last year, the next model up from the powacaddy one I got was a powacaddy *quattro* !! not powered though - just made by powacaddy!

Very tempting.

Dave


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Golf Day seems like a great idea, I bet we could get some sponsorship from a dealer near to where we play to get there name and picture in the local press. Â Local golf course with a car park full of TT's is bound to make the local rag or business times....
> 
> I play golf with the chairman of my local dealership and I'm sure we could arrange something in Nothamptonshire....
> 
> ...


Jason, Northamptonshire sounds good... where do we take this from here?... how about getting a list of those interested and their real/perceived handicap... mostly max I guess. Then maybe sort some dates out.

I used to play off 13 but then stopped playing about 5 years ago... better get the clubs out again!

Mayur


----------



## Ajs (May 7, 2002)

I'd be up for this [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
not really played much recently, on a good day could hit mid 80's
but these days probalby nearer 100 [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

Northamptonshire is very handy for me [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

John


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Right then...

We need an idea of numbers and I think that I should post this in the events section asking for interest...

I'll start thinking about venues and have a word re sponsorship of somekind...

I could also do with a budget for people... Friday is an obvious day but they will be getting booked up...I'm guessing arrive late morning have a spot of luch Tee off around 1.00 ish

I'll do a post of possible courses including some weblinks where possible

Jason


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

Depending on how much people are willing to pay I could get us onto St Georges Hill, Weybridge for ~Â£100 to include some grub. Not very central however.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

St Georges - would be an excellent location for me -however its a course thats probably above my standing! Could annoy the locals a bit on that one.

Dave


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

could play at redhill and reigate, I could sort that out, playing of 20 at the moment.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

A new suggestion - TT Pro Am tourney?

IMO any one who can go round in under 100 is a pro!!!

Dave


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I've got clubs but have never played - beyond going to the driving range to vent my frustration... I would however be up for digging up some earth with aforementioned clubs, especially if its at Redhill/Reigate since that is local to me. Another option by the way is the course at Tilgate Park in Crawley.

phoTToniq.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Wherever we play, please ensure that the golf club/course does NOT require each player to hold an official handicap certificate... I for one do not have a current one.

Many thanks for taking on the organising Jason, Tickler et all.

Mayur


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

Mayur, neither do I. But in my experience most courses bend that requirement for a big enough society booking and if everyone looks like they know what they are doing. Only enforced if a couple of you roll up and the course is busy.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Guys,

I have stuck a post in Events with a suggested venue, all I need now is some interest and I am trying to get some provisional dates...

I am also trying to get the Local Business Times and Local Dealer intersted in taking photo's and Sponsoring the event in someway... It will be alot easier if we knew we were going to get 20+ TT's there on the day the venue is very photgenic

Cheers

Jason


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I have to say, I'd be quite interested in playing.

I'm not very good though and would be lucky to break 100 most days. :-/


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

Played this weekend (truely terrible) but best moment was watching the guy trying to squeeze his and his playing partners clubs into a poxy little MGF.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Perhaps you Roadster drivers should consider the 150R - with no quattro gubbings robbing you of boot space, the boot is twice the size... ;D


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Guys

There are no handicap certs required, I have played the course suggested a couple of times and I play off 24 which means I am pretty crap...

Its a lovely parkland course you will enjoy it I'm sure...

I've been speaking with events coordinator it tanspires that his daughter works for the local VAG dealer and he is a TT fan and seriously considering buying one ;D which is totally understandable....

Jason


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I'd happily organise a Scottish event of a similar ilk if there are enough of us up here that are interested. IM me if you are....


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for the handicap cert info Jason and Tickler.

I've posted my comments on the thread started by Jason in the events section of the forum... shall we all move there?...
mayur


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Yes Please


----------

